# Shenandoah Crossing Resort VA Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools 7-14July



## DRIless

*Shenandoah Crossing Resort* - Gordonsville VA 
Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools
2BR6  7-14 July 2018  $700
2BR6  6-13 July 2018  $700

Located on over 1,000 acres of rolling hillside and lush pasturelands with a scenic 60-acre lake, Shenandoah Crossing is the perfect place for those who love the outdoors.

The ambience at Shenandoah Crossing reflects history and wilderness. The resort combines an old country estate and horse farm, with acres of wilderness in a pristine area that lies just beyond the Shenandoah Valley.

Depending on when you visit, there's a host of planned activities for all ages at Shenandoah Crossing, including bonfires, haunted trail walks, storytelling and a variety of crafts.

For a splashing good time, visit Watership Harbour, our large pool and recreation area located near Friendship Square pavilion. Complete with expansive main pool, an Activity Pool, two hot tubs and an interactive Spray Ground, this "mini water park" is fun for all ages. The main lodge also features an indoor pool and a beautiful outdoor pool and kids' pool with a lake view.

In Friendship Square you'll also find the General Store, the Traders Market deli and Freedom Hall where movies and the Musket Ball Dance are held. There are also plenty of arts and crafts for the whole family, including flag making, candle making and more. Make sure to check to see what's happening during your visit. There is also an arcade, fitness center, giant chessboard, horseshoe pits and equipment rental.

At Nickajack Park the kids enjoy playscape. Also in this area is where you can board a seasonal shuttle to other parts of the resort, or meet up for organized hikes and excursions.

Guest storytellers, lectures, sing-a-longs and many other activities take place in the Liberty Amphitheater. These activities are based on seasonality, so please check your public notice for the most up-to-date schedule.

Get back to nature with a hike down one of our five themed hiking trails. Trails are interactive and play host to kids' games, colonial trivia, wildlife education, and ghost tours.

Don't forget to head down to Sallie's Stables where you can schedule a trail ride, carriage rides and other equestrian activities.* Our picturesque network of hiking and bridle trails are the perfect way to enjoy the wilderness around the resort. Our seasoned trail horses take you into the woods and across the historic fields. Our Equestrian Center*, home to over two dozen horses, is a featured attraction for all to enjoy.


The Gordonsville/Charlottesville area in central Virginia is known for historic battlefields, picturesque horse farms, old churches and aristocratic homes. Often called the “Cradle of Democracy,” three U.S. presidents lived here within miles of each other. When you’re not exploring history, you can traverse some of the nation’s best hiking trails in nearby Shenandoah National Park.



Things to see and do:
Monticello, Home of Thomas Jefferson
Montpelier, Home of James Madison
Ash Lawn, Home of James Monroe
Historic Court Square and Michie Tavern
Civil War Museum at the Exchange Hotel
Civil War Battlefields
University of Virginia
Wineries/Vineyards
Shenandoah National Park
Colonial Williamsburg
Washington, D.C.
Antiques and Boutiques

Other Activities:
$1 Burger Night
Billiards Tournament
Bingo
Block Party
Bluegreen Shirt Coloring
Campfires
Card Making
Carriage Rides
Checkers Tournaments
Family Game Nights
Friday Night Fish Fry
Horseback Riding
Horseshoe Tournaments
Jewelry Making
Jon Boat Rentals
Kayak Rentals
Kids Eat Free Night
Kid's July 4th Carnival
Miniature Golf Tournament
Paddle Boat Races
Permanent Marker Tie Dye
Ping Pong Tournaments
Pony Rides
Poontoon Rentals
Prime Rib Night
Sand Art
Scavenger Hunts
Scrapbooking
Seasonal Crafts
Soap Making
Surf & Turf Nights
Tie Dyeing
UNO Tournaments
Velvet Art
Wagon Rides
Water Exercise Days
Weekly Comedy Improv Show
Weekly Magic Lessons
Weekly Magic Shows


----------



## NCSU_Lisa

I am not seeing what kind of accommodations that you are offering.


----------



## DRIless

NCSU_Lisa said:


> I am not seeing what kind of accommodations that you are offering.


_Shenandoah Crossing Resort - Gordonsville VA 
Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools
2BR6 7-14 July 2018 $700
2BR6 6-13 July 2018 $700_

What are your specific questions, Lisa?


----------



## NCSU_Lisa

cabin/Yurt/townhome?


----------



## DRIless

Cabin!


----------



## buzzaroo

DRIless said:


> Cabin!





DRIless said:


> *Shenandoah Crossing Resort* - Gordonsville VA
> Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools
> 2BR6  7-14 July 2018  $700
> 2BR6  6-13 July 2018  $700
> 
> Located on over 1,000 acres of rolling hillside and lush pasturelands with a scenic 60-acre lake, Shenandoah Crossing is the perfect place for those who love the outdoors.
> 
> The ambience at Shenandoah Crossing reflects history and wilderness. The resort combines an old country estate and horse farm, with acres of wilderness in a pristine area that lies just beyond the Shenandoah Valley.
> 
> Depending on when you visit, there's a host of planned activities for all ages at Shenandoah Crossing, including bonfires, haunted trail walks, storytelling and a variety of crafts.
> 
> For a splashing good time, visit Watership Harbour, our large pool and recreation area located near Friendship Square pavilion. Complete with expansive main pool, an Activity Pool, two hot tubs and an interactive Spray Ground, this "mini water park" is fun for all ages. The main lodge also features an indoor pool and a beautiful outdoor pool and kids' pool with a lake view.
> 
> In Friendship Square you'll also find the General Store, the Traders Market deli and Freedom Hall where movies and the Musket Ball Dance are held. There are also plenty of arts and crafts for the whole family, including flag making, candle making and more. Make sure to check to see what's happening during your visit. There is also an arcade, fitness center, giant chessboard, horseshoe pits and equipment rental.
> 
> At Nickajack Park the kids enjoy playscape. Also in this area is where you can board a seasonal shuttle to other parts of the resort, or meet up for organized hikes and excursions.
> 
> Guest storytellers, lectures, sing-a-longs and many other activities take place in the Liberty Amphitheater. These activities are based on seasonality, so please check your public notice for the most up-to-date schedule.
> 
> Get back to nature with a hike down one of our five themed hiking trails. Trails are interactive and play host to kids' games, colonial trivia, wildlife education, and ghost tours.
> 
> Don't forget to head down to Sallie's Stables where you can schedule a trail ride, carriage rides and other equestrian activities.* Our picturesque network of hiking and bridle trails are the perfect way to enjoy the wilderness around the resort. Our seasoned trail horses take you into the woods and across the historic fields. Our Equestrian Center*, home to over two dozen horses, is a featured attraction for all to enjoy.
> 
> 
> The Gordonsville/Charlottesville area in central Virginia is known for historic battlefields, picturesque horse farms, old churches and aristocratic homes. Often called the “Cradle of Democracy,” three U.S. presidents lived here within miles of each other. When you’re not exploring history, you can traverse some of the nation’s best hiking trails in nearby Shenandoah National Park.
> 
> 
> 
> Things to see and do:
> Monticello, Home of Thomas Jefferson
> Montpelier, Home of James Madison
> Ash Lawn, Home of James Monroe
> Historic Court Square and Michie Tavern
> Civil War Museum at the Exchange Hotel
> Civil War Battlefields
> University of Virginia
> Wineries/Vineyards
> Shenandoah National Park
> Colonial Williamsburg
> Washington, D.C.
> Antiques and Boutiques
> 
> Other Activities:
> $1 Burger Night
> Billiards Tournament
> Bingo
> Block Party
> Bluegreen Shirt Coloring
> Campfires
> Card Making
> Carriage Rides
> Checkers Tournaments
> Family Game Nights
> Friday Night Fish Fry
> Horseback Riding
> Horseshoe Tournaments
> Jewelry Making
> Jon Boat Rentals
> Kayak Rentals
> Kids Eat Free Night
> Kid's July 4th Carnival
> Miniature Golf Tournament
> Paddle Boat Races
> Permanent Marker Tie Dye
> Ping Pong Tournaments
> Pony Rides
> Poontoon Rentals
> Prime Rib Night
> Sand Art
> Scavenger Hunts
> Scrapbooking
> Seasonal Crafts
> Soap Making
> Surf & Turf Nights
> Tie Dyeing
> UNO Tournaments
> Velvet Art
> Wagon Rides
> Water Exercise Days
> Weekly Comedy Improv Show
> Weekly Magic Lessons
> Weekly Magic Shows


----------



## buzzaroo

Hi, Can you please post pictures of the cabin, interior & exterior of the unit - thanks.


----------



## BamaBelle19

What size cabin are you offering?


----------



## DRIless

buzzaroo said:


> Hi, Can you please post pictures of the cabin, interior & exterior of the unit - thanks.


Google it, the resort assigns the unit.


----------



## DRIless

BamaBelle19 said:


> What size cabin are you offering?


?
*Shenandoah Crossing Resort* - Gordonsville VA 
Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools
2BR6 7-14 July 2018 $700
2BR6 6-13 July 2018 $700


----------



## DRIless

*Shenandoah Crossing Resort* - Gordonsville VA 
Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools
2BR6 Cabin 7-14 July 2018 $700


----------



## DRIless

*Shenandoah Crossing Resort* - Gordonsville VA 
Horseback Riding/Fishing/Pools
2BR6 Cabin 7-14 July 2018 $700


----------



## DRIless

BamaBelle19 said:


> What size cabin are you offering?


You're kidding me, right?


----------

